# Solved: can i run 64 bit windows 7 on 32 bit processor.??



## nesh96 (Mar 28, 2011)

hey .. i currently hav windows xp pro 32 bit and i have decided to go for windows 7 ... But should i go for 32 or 64 bit windows 7?
i really wanna go for 64 bit since it supports more RAM but the problem is i am running 32 bit processor.... 
here are some of my system specs ...
128 mb intel graphics card.
2gb ram..
gigabyte 945g motherboard..
i have checked compatibility with windows 7 upgrade advisor and everything seems fine...
if i install 64 bit windows 7 on my 32 bit processor what will be the consequences... plz help...


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you sure you only have a 32bit processor ?
i would surprised if windows 7 upgrade said that was OK



> i have checked compatibility with windows 7 upgrade advisor and everything seems fine...


have a read here - explains how to see if you have a 32 or 64 bit processor
http://www.lytebyte.com/2009/08/04/...essor-is-x86-32-bit-or-x64-64-bit-in-windows/


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Have you confirmed there are Windows 7 drivers for all the devices in your computer?

Too many people have learned this the hard way after making the upgrade from Windows XP to Windows 7.

---------------------------------------------------------------

What's the complete model number of that Gigabyte motherboard? It should start with *GA-945G*.

Also advise what revision number it is.

I'm guessing at this point that it has an Intel 945G chipset.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## w7pro (Dec 30, 2010)

This also may be of some help: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows7/32-bit-and-64-bit-windows-frequently-asked-questions

-- Ryan
Windows Outreach Team


----------



## nesh96 (Mar 28, 2011)

yep i know im running 32 bit.... i typed msinfo32.exe and found out that both processor and os were 32 bit.....
and my motherboard is intel(R) 82945G express chipset family>flavallee


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

When you buy Windows 7 you get both 32- and 64-bit installation DVDs. So, you can easily try the 64-bit one. I'm very sure that you will discover within minutes or less that it will not attempt to install on a 32-bit machine. Even if it did install on a 32-bit machine it would be unable to do anything that the 32-bit version doesn't.


----------



## Zack14923 (Mar 27, 2011)

may b your processor is EM64T supported... like mine..... so it can run 64 bit windows...
if the info bout your pro was here it wub be easier for all to give u the answer needed!!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

nesh96 said:


> yep i know im running 32 bit.... i typed msinfo32.exe and found out that both processor and os were 32 bit.....
> and my motherboard is intel(R) 82945G express chipset family>flavallee


That's not the description of the motherboard. That's the description of the Intel 82945G integrated graphics controller.

Here is the graphics driver for Windows 7(64-bit).

Here is the graphics driver for Windows 7(32-bit).

Now you need to determine if there's Windows 7 drivers for the sound device and the wired/wireless network adapter(s).

--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## nesh96 (Mar 28, 2011)

thnx for replies guyz...!!! dat helped a ,lot!!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You won't run anything 64 on that machine. You'll be lucky if 7/32 supports your hardware.

You can mark your thread "solved" using the button at the top of the page.


----------

